# Sorry another question from a newbie transfering money from the UK to the UAE



## Danny Dubai (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry another question if any one can help 

I have just opended account with HSBC in Dubai and want to transfer monies from my account in the UK to here.

The bank have given me a 12 digit number and no sort code but they have given me a swift code i have spoken to the Bank and dont seem to be going anywhere can any one help ?

i.e. how do i go about setting up a transfer


Cheers Danny


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

We don't have sort codes here. You will just have an account number. 

Assuming you have internet banking with your UK account you simply set up an online transfer. When you get the various online options you select the one to tranfer to an international bank, input the bank name, the account name and the account number.

It is really very straightforward and should take approx 3 days. 



NB. To be able to do online transfers out of your HSBC account you have to specifically apply for that facility. The forms are in in any branch and online.

-


----------



## Danny Dubai (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba i have internet banking on both accounts and have know completed the transaction thank you once again.


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

*Regular transfers back to UK*

Hi,

I have been advised by Lloyds in the UK that I should set up an International Account and then a Dubai Account.

I will be transferring about £800 a month back to my UK account and they have said that I can transfer money into my International Account from Dubai twice a month free of charge and then from my International Account into my UK account as many times as I like, free of charge. I think there is a charge for the International account of about £10 a month.

Is this the best way to do things? or would it be better/cheaper just to transfer from my Dubai account straight into my UK account?


----------

